# U.P. hunting camp coming soon



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Despite what the DNR proclaimed, deer numbers are not great this year in the U.P. I hunted seven days in early Oct. and never did see one fawn. In my three weeks of bird hunting from Sept. 15 - Oct. 9, I saw some deer, but few fawns. Our fawn numbers last year were well below average, and this year will likely be similar. The good news is that I found few dead deer from winter kills (skeletons), so the bad winter likely did not kill a lot deer including 2018 fawns, but a poor fawn crop tends to keep things depressed.


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

U of M Fan said:


> He’s 72 but he is having issues with his legs. It’s getting harder for him to walk in the woods.


Take it from me my dad is 73 and he is about at the point he can't hunt anymore. He missed one year and it about killed me not having my dad in camp with us all. We hunt north of Manistique and have hunted big woods our whole life so getting around now for him and my buddies dad who is 73 also is getting difficult. They will both be back this year won't hunt the mornings, will go out about 4:00 on our 20 acres and will be in 1/2 hour before dark but atleast they are sill able to come and somewhat par take. We will get yelled at for being to loud in the morning and staying up to late and partying to much at times but I wouldn't have it any other way!! It's hard when they get older because these were the guys we all aspired to be. Hopefully we can keep the tradition of U.P. deer camp going with the guys we have in our camp. Just love being up there and sitting in the cabin telling stories of years past.
Good Luck!!!


----------



## Bandit Time (Oct 4, 2019)

U of M Fan said:


> He’s 72 but he is having issues with his legs. It’s getting harder for him to walk in the woods.


I have a uncle who is 84 and hunts down the Norwich in the western up and still hunts from a tree. I can only pray I will be in shape to try that.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

U of M Fan said:


> Leaving November 3rd to Burt lake to stay the night at my parents and then bright and early the next morning to Iron county.
> 
> I’ve been cyber scouting like crazy and got a few new spots picked out. Just got to put boots to the ground to make sure my hunches are right. Even though our deer numbers have been way down I’m still very excited to get up there. Not sure how many more camps my Dad has left. So I have to cherish everyday with the old man. I can’t wait to get up there!!! I know when I hit La Branch on 69 and 2112 is blaring through my speakers, I’ll be in a tree soon.


Good luck Buddy!

I know I’m jealous. Be Safe and Have Fun my friend!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Chilly temperatures for my first week up there. This next day and half of work Is gonna be brutal.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Dang it’s colder than last time I checked , leaving on 7th my kids are gonna freeze lol


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 450541
> 
> Chilly temperatures for my first week up there. This next day and half of work Is gonna be brutal.


Bucks are running HARD right now after the snow.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

We have a similar forecast on the east end. Deer numbers seem a bit lower than last fall which was predicted to the length and the severity of last winter. The last snow at camp disappeared a Memorial weekend. 
Good luck. Have a safe hunt.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> We have a similar forecast on the east end. Deer numbers seem a bit lower than last fall which was predicted to the length and the severity of last winter. The last snow at camp disappeared a Memorial weekend.
> Good luck. Have a safe hunt.


My duck hunting partner sat until 2:00PM from daylight. He had three spikes walk past his blind inside 20yards and then missed a beautiful 8pt at 15 yards fast walking past about an hour after first light, couldn't get him to stop. No blood on arrow, nor hair. At 1:30PM a doe trots past just inside of 35 yards with that 8pt three steps behind her, again he would not stop or slow down, so he didn't risk a shot after missing the chip-shot. I called-in two small bucks yesterday PM.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

The bucks are moving in Northern Wisconsin right now. My Bro shot this one last night right at the end of shooting light. He was packing up his gear when he saw it 200 yards away across the field that he was watching. He saw it had a big body, he grunted twice, set his grunt tube down, and the deer came running directly at him as if on a sting. He got to within ten yards looking for the deer he thought was there. My Bro had an extreme quartering away shot and let one fly with his new Xbox. 

He finished tracking him this morning.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Cork Dust said:


> My duck hunting partner sat until 2:00PM from daylight. He had three spikes walk past his blind inside 20yards and then missed a beautiful 8pt at 15 yards fast walking past about an hour after first light, couldn't get him to stop. No blood on arrow, nor hair. At 1:30PM a doe trots past just inside of 35 yards with that 8pt three steps behind her, again he would not stop or slow down, so he didn't risk a shot after missing the chip-shot. I called-in two small bucks yesterday PM.












One of these things is not like the others; one of these things is not the same!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I just saw this one in front of the local Novi fire department an hour ago.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Snow nearly every day, with highs below freezing, so white background will last at lest the next five to six days.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Just woke up at parents on Burt lake. Worked a 11 hour shift and then drove up here. We will be leaving here in the next couple hours for Iron River.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Version cell coverage has mostly gone away at the cabin. I picked up a cell booster plus I answered an ad for a tv tower to put one of the receivers on. Hopefully they get back to me today so I can go pick it up and get it installed. I do get coverage in the tower blind plus the new blind I just put out so at least I can stay a little connected. 
I have no idea why coverage has gone from poor to non existent.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

U of M Fan

Is that your camp that is painted on the ceiling tile in Hoppys Bar in Kenton.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> U of M Fan
> 
> Is that your camp that is painted on the ceiling tile in Hoppys Bar in Kenton.


No that’s not us. We’re closer to US 2. We should have one at Kermit’s in Iron River though. Spent a lot of money in there.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Version cell coverage has mostly gone away at the cabin. I picked up a cell booster plus I answered an ad for a tv tower to put one of the receivers on. Hopefully they get back to me today so I can go pick it up and get it installed. I do get coverage in the tower blind plus the new blind I just put out so at least I can stay a little connected.
> I have no idea why coverage has gone from poor to non existent.


The cell signal by my camp has also gotten worse in my area too, and I'm guessing its because the trees around my camp have grown up over the years since it was logged. I just got a new booster to replace my 15 year old one and it was a great improvement. Forget the ones designed for automobiles as they are not nearly as powerful as the ones designed for home use. The one I just bought has a yagi antenna so you have to know what direction the signal is coming from. There's a app that does that. The higher you can get the antenna the better too. I'm pinging an cell tower over 20 miles away and the only time I can't get a signal so far is in heavy fog conditions.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Trophy Specialist said:


> The cell signal by my camp has also gotten worse in my area too, and I'm guessing its because the trees around my camp have grown up over the years since it was logged. I just got a new booster to replace my 15 year old one and it was a great improvement. Forget the ones designed for automobiles as they are not nearly as powerful as the ones designed for home use. The one I just bought has a yagi antenna so you have to know what direction the signal is coming from. There's a app that does that. The higher you can get the antenna the better too. I'm pinging an cell tower over 20 miles away and the only time I can't get a signal so far is in heavy fog conditions.


No cell service at camp...that's perfect! I've always disliked cell service at Deer Camp. I miss the days when you get to escape from the rest of the world while being at Deer Camp.

And when the younger people come to camp I feel they should put their phone away, slow down, breath the fresh air, submerge themselves into the forest and nature, and enjoy their precious time with family and friends around them. But, that's just me.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> U of M Fan
> 
> Is that your camp that is painted on the ceiling tile in Hoppys Bar in Kenton.


Hoppy's Bar...a local institution. Been there a "few" times, well...that's the one's I remember. LOL.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Skibum said:


> I’m a State alum so stuck with my allegiance. Not super optimistic this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Most teams have their ups and downs, some more than others. Was it two years ago they lost many players to the NFL? That says a ton about the program.

State is a good school and the degrees are very marketable.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I went out to camp today to do some work I have been procrastinating on. I have not checked on my gun shacks this year so today was the day to do it. Lake effect snow squalls were forecast so I figured it was a perfect day to clean them out during the midday hours. I had 6 to do. I got to the first blind a little after noon, cleaned the windows, got rid of the forest tent caterpillar cocoons and was vacuuming bugs up when a doe appeared 30 yards away. She fed through the plot and was gone in ten minutes. Cleaned the second blind, no deer but received 1/2” of snow in 10 minutes. It’s was sunny by the time I got the the third blind. I was there no more than 5 minutes when deer started to pile out of the bedding areas. 9 deer appeared and fed in the plot while I cleaned and vacuumed up dead bugs. I did not see any more deer but 10 deer between noon and 1:30 is a good sign. We got another 1” of snow while cleaning out blind #5. A mouse set up a feeding station on the window ledge so it took a bit longer to clean. I’m glad I had snow to scrub with.

I’m pretty well ready for the season except for cleaning out the tower blind. That one seems to fill up with cabin flies so I’ll need a fresh battery for that project. I haven’t shot my rifles in the last couple of weeks. One more range check to foul the mine and my daughters barrels plus check the drop of my ML at 400 yards.

Other camp chores. I have an insulated enclosure over my hand pump on the well casing. The pump handle was frosted closed, this is the earliest I’ve had to put a 25w light bulb in it the prevent freeze up between uses. Three point snow blower is now on the tractor. The chains are on the tires but still need to be tightened and secured.

I won’t be scrambling this year to finish my camp prep list this fall. I love camp but it sure is a lot of work.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

L2HEUP,

Sounds like a great camp. Congrats! Good luck at Camp this year.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Hunted the afternoon and didn’t see anything. We will see what tomorrow brings. My dad bought a new crossbow a couple weeks ago and unfortunately it malfuctioned today and was damaged. So he drove home to go to Jay’s tomorrow. I hope that it’s taken care of.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

U of M,

Good luck at camp. I think your timing for the rut with the weather is perfect!


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Good luck and enjoy! Keep sharing the pictures. I’m headed up at 3pm Friday and time is draaaagging along.


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

U of M fan any snow on the ground? We are headed to Crystal falls on the 13th.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

buck snort said:


> U of M fan any snow on the ground? We are headed to Crystal falls on the 13th.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Only one spike so far.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)




----------



## nothbound (Dec 22, 2016)

Trying so hard to kill a farm country buck so I can get back up there too. Funny how I pass 130" bucks down here yet get all worked up over chasing little basket racks in the yoop!
Idk what the deal is with snipe . for a while they where open weird random days but no open last 2 times I've been up


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

nothbound said:


> Trying so hard to kill a farm country buck so I can get back up there too. Funny how I pass 130" bucks down here yet get all worked up over chasing little basket racks in the yoop!
> Idk what the deal is with snipe . for a while they where open weird random days but no open last 2 times I've been up


Don’t think they will be opening again. I heard that he’s in some trouble. Not gonna put it over the web as it’s second hand gossip but I heard it from two separate people.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

buck snort said:


> U of M fan any snow on the ground? We are headed to Crystal falls on the 13th.


Big lake effect snow event tonight into tomorrow (11/7-11/8): 4-6" forecast for the base of the Keweenaw and 6-10" from Munising east. 

Good luck gentlemen!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

UofM you better get that Ford to dry ground lol.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

IM leaving for UP camp in 5hrs and counting........


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

onebad800 said:


> IM leaving for UP camp in 5hrs and counting........


LUCKeee! LOL.

Be Safe & Good Luck!


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy (Feb 17, 2006)

Ontonagon County getting blasted. Knee deep on the level as of now and still coming.


----------



## nowaksark (Nov 10, 2009)

Heading to camp in Gogebic in the early a.m. Have to rebuild 1 box blind and get camp ready for next week. Not getting much done at work today just have my mind on getting up north to enjoy the peace and quiet! Looks like some of the swamp might have firmed up with the cold weather. Good luck U of M. Oh and Go Badgers!!


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

nowaksark said:


> Heading to camp in Gogebic in the early a.m. Have to rebuild 1 box blind and get camp ready for next week. Not getting much done at work today just have my mind on getting up north to enjoy the peace and quiet! Looks like some of the swamp might have firmed up with the cold weather. Good luck U of M. Oh and Go Badgers!!


what area? Our camp is in Gogebic county and I’m headed up tomorrow night as well.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

greense1 said:


> what area? Our camp is in Gogebic county and I’m headed up tomorrow night as well.


Remember 2014... I do, the road into where I deer hunt was completely drifted closed. I had a camera mounted in an old white pine stump that recorded a nice 8pt. walking down the draw into the swamp at 11:34AM on the third morning...while I was still trying to find a road that was open to snowshoe in from.

Usually 5-7" will get deer moving to Winter Deer Complexes. I was out at Lowes around 2PM picking-up some 3" PVC and the last of the fittings I needed. When I walked out into the parking lot and looked east "down the hill" to Marquette's coast, then entire sky was a dark wall of deep gray! Apparently, NMU received around a foot of light fluffy snow!


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Cork Dust said:


> Remember 2014... I do, the road into where I deer hunt was completely drifted closed. I had a camera mounted in an old white pine stump that recorded a nice 8pt. walking down the draw into the swamp at 11:34AM on the third morning...while I was still trying to find a road that was open to snowshoe in from.
> 
> Usually 5-7" will get deer moving to Winter Deer Complexes. I was out at Lowes around 2PM picking-up some 3" PVC and the last of the fittings I needed. When I walked out into the parking lot and looked east "down the hill" to Marquette's coast, then entire sky was a dark wall of deep gray! Apparently, NMU received around a foot of light fluffy snow!


It takes a bit more than 5-7 inches to get them moving in Nov. by me in the central U.P. I've only seen it happen twice in the past 25 years. Once in 2008 and once in 2014. Both were over 2 feet deep snow events. Both those years we had better than normal hunting on my property with big bucks showing up that had migrated into the area. We are in a deer winter complex.


----------



## Lazy-J (Apr 11, 2019)

Cork Dust said:


> Remember 2014... I do, the road into where I deer hunt was completely drifted closed. I had a camera mounted in an old white pine stump that recorded a nice 8pt. walking down the draw into the swamp at 11:34AM on the third morning...while I was still trying to find a road that was open to snowshoe in from.
> 
> Usually 5-7" will get deer moving to Winter Deer Complexes. I was out at Lowes around 2PM picking-up some 3" PVC and the last of the fittings I needed. When I walked out into the parking lot and looked east "down the hill" to Marquette's coast, then entire sky was a dark wall of deep gray! Apparently, NMU received around a foot of light fluffy snow!


Yes, 2014 was a year to remember. Everyone that plowed snow near me in l'anse was booked for days. After snowshoeing in to camp for 5 days I finally got plowed out well enough to drive in. I had just finished building a box blind that yr & was very glad that it was only about 1/4 mile from camp. We were hunting in 15-18 in of powder and high temps in the 20's. Talked to a few hunters that never even made into their camps due to deep snow. Every year seems to be a different challenge. Hoping that the wolves which were hanging around camp in September have moved on!


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

2008 was worse than 2014 for us. Luckily a neighbor had a bulldozer to open up the road drifts.


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Cork Dust said:


> Remember 2014... I do, the road into where I deer hunt was completely drifted closed. I had a camera mounted in an old white pine stump that recorded a nice 8pt. walking down the draw into the swamp at 11:34AM on the third morning...while I was still trying to find a road that was open to snowshoe in from.
> 
> Usually 5-7" will get deer moving to Winter Deer Complexes. I was out at Lowes around 2PM picking-up some 3" PVC and the last of the fittings I needed. When I walked out into the parking lot and looked east "down the hill" to Marquette's coast, then entire sky was a dark wall of deep gray! Apparently, NMU received around a foot of light fluffy snow!


Do I remember....I don’t think you forget something like that lol. We had to bring this bad boy in to get out of camp that year. It came so fast. First pic is me up in a tree thinking this is kind of cool and the next pic is when we woke up the next morning and there was 20+” all of the sudden and we couldn’t go anywhere. Final pic is the day we finally got the hell out of there. First time I’ve ever been excited to leave deer camp. We measured 39” out in front of camp when we left. The drifts were monstrous. Was actually slightly concerning for awhile trying to figure out how the hell we were going to get out.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)




----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Trophy Specialist said:


> It takes a bit more than 5-7 inches to get them moving in Nov. by me in the central U.P. I've only seen it happen twice in the past 25 years. Once in 2008 and once in 2014. Both were over 2 feet deep snow events. Both those years we had better than normal hunting on my property with big bucks showing up that had migrated into the area. We are in a deer winter complex.


This is the minimal snow depth when a portion of the deer herd began to initiate migration. I am quoting an MDNR collared deer study that Bob Doepker conducted over multiple years aimed at trying to discern where deer moved to, how far they moved, and when migration was initiated. It just came up again at the UP Habitat Work Group meeting last month when Terry Minzey was presenting the GPS tracked collared deer movement study near Iron Mountain.

I think if you look in John Ozoga's_, Whitetail Intrigue, _he quotes it as well.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Cork Dust said:


> This is the minimal snow depth when a portion of the deer herd began to initiate migration. I am quoting an MDNR collared deer study that Bob Doepker conducted over multiple years aimed at trying to discern where deer moved to, how far they moved, and when migration was initiated. It just came up again at the UP Habitat Work Group meeting last month when Terry Minzey was presenting the GPS tracked collared deer movement study near Iron Mountain.
> 
> I think if you look in John Ozoga's_, Whitetail Intrigue, _he quotes it as well.


I hope your right and I hope we get 5-7 inches.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Man, my Dad has the worst luck. His brand new crossbow broke a few days back. So he drove all the way home to take it back to Jays. They supposed to have fixed it and shot it a few times with no issue. So he drives all the way back and the guy who worked on it forgot to put back the crank. So my mom goes picks it up and meets my dad in manistque. Goes out yesterday afternoon and the dam thing won’t crank all the way back!!!


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Just arrived at camp this morning was 14 out chilly. All stands are set I had decent amount of rubs and few ground scrapes in my area better than usual? My boys spots not so much but will see


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

U of M Fan said:


> Man, my Dad has the worst luck. His brand new crossbow broke a few days back. So he drove all the way home to take it back to Jays. They supposed to have fixed it and shot it a few times with no issue. So he drives all the way back and the guy who worked on it forgot to put back the crank. So my mom goes picks it up and meets my dad in manistque. Goes out yesterday afternoon and the dam thing won’t crank all the way back!!!


Ughhh! I think I'd be trading that one in.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

9 degrees here at Lone Oak this morning. Almost decided to stay in but hunted anyway. Saw another shooter buck...but he never got closer than about 70 yards from me. Cold as it was you would have thought that he could have been a little more accommodating .

Feel bad for your dad U of M. If that happened to me I would probably go back to shooting a recurve or long bow. Hope he can at least get a few days of hunting in.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


> Man, my Dad has the worst luck. His brand new crossbow broke a few days back. So he drove all the way home to take it back to Jays. They supposed to have fixed it and shot it a few times with no issue. So he drives all the way back and the guy who worked on it forgot to put back the crank. So my mom goes picks it up and meets my dad in manistque. Goes out yesterday afternoon and the dam thing won’t crank all the way back!!!


What brand ? There was a archery shop in Iron Mountain that might be able to get him going. I believe the Hardcore pursuit guys own it.906- 828-1024


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Should of been in my tree stand this morning


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Ooooh Nooo! :yikes: :tsk: :banghead3 

lol


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> What brand ? There was a archery shop in Iron Mountain that might be able to get him going. I believe the Hardcore pursuit guys own it.906- 828-1024


Yeah I looked them up. Ten point

We’re gonna talk about it over crown tonight


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 453569
> View attachment 453571
> 
> Should of been in my tree stand this morning


I guess, nice.


----------



## baseballdad (May 28, 2017)

All these snow pictures are great.

I will hunt in the Yoop again one day, the last time I did It was 2001 and I was in Ontanogan (sp) and Opening day I was sitting in the woods in a t shirt and pants its was in the 60's

I went out and bought all new hunting stuff because I figured it was going to be cold and snowy

Buddy goes there every year and the past few years they have been getting pounded with Snow

And he has gotten a decent Buck every year when there is snow on the ground.


----------



## baseballdad (May 28, 2017)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 451879
> 
> It’s started!!!


Tell both of those men thank you for there service!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

U of M Fan said:


> Yeah I looked them up. Ten point
> 
> We’re gonna talk about it over crown tonight


Sell it on Craigslist. Buy an Excalibur, you can pretty well fix anything yourself. For the recommended price of a restring and recable job he can buy a used Excalibur every 4 years when it’s recommended. Maintenance costs are real high on compound crossbows. There are 30 year old Excalibur crossbows out there still performing like they should be.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Sell it on Craigslist. Buy an Excalibur, you can pretty well fix anything yourself. For the recommended price of a restring and recable job he can buy a used Excalibur every 4 years when it’s recommended. Maintenance costs are real high on compound crossbows. There are 30 year old Excalibur crossbows out there still performing like they should be.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

nothbound said:


> Fishing during the rut, yikes some people have odd priorities. Not as bad as those guys that work during the rut, that's even more strange


Majority of folks I know in that area don't bowhunt just gun hunt.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> Majority of folks I know in that area don't bowhunt just gun hunt.


Probably year round too. LOL


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


> Probably year round too. LOL


Yep even a few of those lol. One guy does it or at least did it to feed his hounds and foxes he raised.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 454553
> 
> Should of brought my ice fishing gear.


Love sitting in a Hemlock stand in deer season when it is snowing. One of my most productive deer blinds was a box blind built from old barn wood with a blue poly tarp roof we called the "blue box". It was on the edge of a cedar swamp on a finger of maple and 19-25' diameter mixed hemlock that dominated the tree mix. We found the spot while trying to walk across the cedar swamp the first year I had the camp in early spring with snow cover still on, after a bow echo thunderstorm rolled over it the previous summer. The blow downs got so thick, we actually were making progress by walking on suspended cedar trunks, jumping or stepping from tree to tree anywhere from three to six feet up off the ground, after about a half-hour of this we decided to find a way out before someone fell and got hurt. To the south we could see this finger of hardwoods sticking out on the horizon, so we each took a compass bearing and tried to get back on the ground. Bay the time we had located a skidder road to walk out on, we had picked-up four sheds, two old mouse chewed and a couple of very nice antlers. We killed seven bucks from that blind, with the smallest a pair of basket racked eights and the two largest a ten and an eleven point. Plus, one of my partners shot a twelve while posting-up on a mini-drive I put on among some beaver floodings just northwest of this site while trying to either drive or find that wounded ten point I shot through the throat the day prior at 23 feet- moral of story: your scope and barrel bored do not line-up well at that distance

I think part of the attraction was that deer were steered, like us when we tried to walk across the cedar swamp from camp, to this finger because of the tangle of downed cedars, plus there was water in the two beaver ponds less than an 1/8 of a mile away.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

greense1 said:


> Looks like I might have found a little something yesterday...
> 
> 4 different ones in less than 24 hours.


Looks like you have good 1.5YO production and have found the "X"!!!


----------



## wgorby (Jan 17, 2012)

Leaving early Wed (11/13) morning for White Pine, MI...hopefully they have all this snow they are getting cleaned up by then for ease of travel. Weather beyond Wed looks ideal to me...cold but not too cold and snow but not too much snow. Seems like I'm in a 5pt rut....hoping for something a bit better this year. Good luck to all!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

First pic of this guy. Also got another pic of the 10 point.


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

This guy just stood in the road and stared at us yesterday. Took a video but can’t post that.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

greense1 said:


> This guy just stood in the road and stared at us yesterday. Took a video but can’t post that.
> View attachment 456281


Looks like he could be at a migration trail?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

U of M Fan said:


> Man, my Dad has the worst luck. His brand new crossbow broke a few days back. So he drove all the way home to take it back to Jays. They supposed to have fixed it and shot it a few times with no issue. So he drives all the way back and the guy who worked on it forgot to put back the crank. So my mom goes picks it up and meets my dad in manistque. Goes out yesterday afternoon and the dam thing won’t crank all the way back!!!


Ten Point?

There's a pin inside the crank housing that comes out, it's an easy fix to tap back in.

It's crap, and shouldn't have to be done, but if it keeps him out there.


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

found the one we’re after...


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

Headed up now, I brought all my ice fishing gear.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

greense1 said:


> View attachment 456429
> found the one we’re after...


Solid body on him!!! I hope you get him.


----------



## Lazy-J (Apr 11, 2019)

greense1 said:


> View attachment 456429
> found the one we’re after...


Lookn good!


----------



## Slick8 (Oct 9, 2018)

Best of luck from a fellow Burt Lake guy... We've got a place on East side off Numbers Rd.

I'll be headed up to the Lake/Snowmobile/Ice Fishing house tomorrow! Safe Travels Sir


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

U of M Fan said:


> Solid body on him!!! I hope you get him.


He has really nice symmetry, too!! We call these guys "stubby" bucks. This guy was one. He was running a line of fresh scrapes in six inches of snow on an old narrow gauge railroad grade feeder from Covington, long ago abandoned at the close of the logging era in dense cover on the west side of King Lake. We were hunting out of tents pitched at the King Lake Campground.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Cork Dust said:


> He has really nice symmetry, too!! We call these guys "stubby" bucks. This guy was one. He was running a line of fresh scrapes in six inches of snow on an old narrow gauge railroad grade feeder from Covington, long ago abandoned at the close of the logging era in dense cover on the west side of King Lake. We were hunting out of tents pitched at the King Lake Campground.
> View attachment 456593


Finally found a picture that better illustrates why we called him a "stubby" buck. The reason we look like "pumpkins" was because we were doing a three-man triangle drive in dense cover. We dragged him the mile-plus back to the campground by alternating two guys pulling and one guy carrying three packs and rifles, along with our heavy coats tied together in a bundle. I was the lead guy with the guns and packs hanging off me when I arrived at the trail head a couple hundred yards from our camp site. I was immediately covered in light, courtesy of a CO's cruiser spotlight. I set everything down carefully while he walked over and checked the guns to make sure they were unloaded because it was well after shooting hours. Mike and Jim arrived a little while later with the buck in tow in my "Deer Sleigher". We checked-out all legal and the CO actually offered to tie the deer off to his hitch and tow him the rest of the way to our campsite. Nice guy. During the conversation he mentioned that he was pretty curious to hear my story when he saw me pop out of the woods carrying three rifles, three day packs and gear in the dark. "Well officer, you see, me and my "pards" had a run-in out there. I had to kill my hunting companions, after I took their packs, coats and guns to sell later!" I noticed that he kept me separated from them and asked them to give him their rendition of events. He stuck around the campground when he saw there were no lights on at our campsite...to see if we were night hunting. Same general thread attached to separating us prior getting two renditions of our success.

Time to pack gear up for tomorrow.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

A buddy just told me there camp has about 2 ft of snow NW of Newberry. They might not be able to get back to it. WOW. Unfortunately I cant make it to that camp this year I stuck below the bridge.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

We have about 4" on the ground near trout Creek. Perfect conditions. Made it out yesterday to check cams and look for sign in my usual spots. Deer numbers and 3 1/2 yr olds look to be in good numbers. Sat for the first time all year today and had small bucks chasing around me. Cams are showing lots of midday movement. 4 bucks have hit the ground at my camp this year. Looking to top last seasons total of 8! Good luck to my UP HUNTING brothers and thank God for da UP!


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

greense1 said:


> View attachment 456429
> found the one we’re after...


That's no deer........that's a COW........GOOD LUCK!!


----------

